

Beware the social media guru with more guile than knowledge - Blish123
http://www.montrealgazette.com/technology/VILE%20SOCIAL%20MEDIA%20GURU/2985395/story.html#ixzz0n3mZaz2v

======
mikecane
The link leads to: Sorry, this story is not available.

~~~
hga
It works for me now at 10:37 CDT.

